# Sick Pohutukawa Tree



## dragonwars (Sep 30, 2008)

We got the tree as a baby about 6 months back and have potted it up, watered it regularly etc but it doesn't seem to be growing right. It's leaves are light green rather than dark and it started having its lower leaves turning brown then falling off as it grew. It is still growing quickly but the lower leaves are still turning brown and the top leaves are starting to get a bit of a red tinge. Any ideas how to fix this?


----------

